# Bathroom Dangers/ Green Slim .. Ice



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We've lost 3 neighbors within the last 4 days from an accident in the bathroom, they slipped on the tiles or road and busted their neck. 

Our neighbor lady to the left of us, she was only 30 years old and has 3 children. Two long time friends one man about 50 slipped also busted his neck in the tiled bathroom and then the other walking from a party slipped on green slim and landed on the back of his head... he was removed by a hazmat team yesterday so I can't attend his wake because now they're saying he died of Covid because of his many health issues, he was dizzy, coughing and had a temperature had trouble breathing, so the entire road now is coordined off (he probably did have Covid) and 8 school teachers also tested positive for Covid on this same stretch, it's completely closed off probably for two weeks so we will detour around the next couple weeks I guess.

Sandals are deadly, I'm making sure all of us wear walking shoes or running shoes of quality and not fake ones plus I also need to scrub away the green slim around our home today, it's all concrete, you slip and land incorrectly, that's it.

Most bathrooms are tiled and very slippery even with a rug, most of these rugs don't stay in place either, the more expensive ones do though.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

*Green slime !*

Regarding the green slime lt comes from the tap water ! We bought some new hoses a while back one for the back garden and another for the car port and jet washer, both clear plastic re-inforced hoses bad idea, it seems the sun reacts to the water left in the hose and forms green slime blocks both the jet washer inlet filter and the water sprayer, now using orange hoses no problems !
The other thing is the wife uses a bucket at weekends to wash herself as normally from 8am to 7pm sat and sundays the water pressure drops sometimes no water at all and in the bottom of the bucket green slime forms if not emptied ! funny thing is the local water company tell us to drink more tap water rather than bottled as their water contains minerals etc, no mention of slime though !


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bobby1947 said:


> .......funny thing is the local water company tell us to drink more tap water rather than bottled as their water contains minerals etc, no mention of slime though !


You can substitute the slime for a veggie on your daily meal planner. 

One litre of water equals one serving of green fresh vegetables.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I think I'll pass on the green slime veggie juice ha ha... and I only wish I could find Asparagus, Brussel Sprouts or even Parsnips for a little change up from the same ole same ole sold in the markets. We have well water and an electric pump, so no city water and for sure if left it's slimy but not green and the water in the bucket after a day smells pooey.

A little update on the neighbor accidents, apparently I was feed some poor information... The lady had an embolism and sadly she was in the bathroom at the time but no family members that could come to her aid. Last victim a friend did slip in his shower and was killed instantly in the fall.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have our own well supplying the new house. I cut into the pipe going into the ground from the water meter to fit an outside tap, the pipe is buried all of the way from the well about 300 metres away. The pipe comes out of the ground by about 18 inches in white PPR to the meter and down into the ground again to cross the driveway to the house. The water had been runing to the new house for about 3 months and the pipe was already bright green and slimy inside.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

m.c.a. said:


> we've lost 3 neighbors within the last 4 days from an accident in the bathroom, they slipped on the tiles or road and busted their neck.
> 
> Our neighbor lady to the left of us, she was only 30 years old and has 3 children. Two long time friends one man about 50 slipped also busted his neck in the tiled bathroom and then the other walking from a party slipped on green slim and landed on the back of his head... He was removed by a hazmat team yesterday so i can't attend his wake because now they're saying he died of covid because of his many health issues, he was dizzy, coughing and had a temperature had trouble breathing, so the entire road now is coordined off (he probably did have covid) and 8 school teachers also tested positive for covid on this same stretch, it's completely closed off probably for two weeks so we will detour around the next couple weeks i guess.
> 
> ...




*time to break out the cross-country hiking shoes with the vibram soles!!!*


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Even if the water don't have slime from start, there can become algea growth in hoses, pipes and tanks if leting *sunlight* reach the water. To many water tanks let in sunlight specialy plastic cheap ones.¨

And when water sourse is lake/river. One grandparents' place have covered between the soiurse and the house, but much algea in the sourse, so their bathroom became greenish as well as hair washed in that water.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I LOATH the wet bathroom floors everywhere it seems in the PI! Public and private CRs.

Also using wall tile as floor tile in many places isn't too smart either.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I LOATH the wet bathroom floors everywhere it seems in the PI! Public and private CRs.
> 
> Also using wall tile as floor tile in many places isn't too smart either.


The trouble in the Philippines wet equal clean. When we tiled our showers we chose a tile with a slight texture. Now the problem is keeping them clean.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wet Bathrooms*



cvgtpc1 said:


> I LOATH the wet bathroom floors everywhere it seems in the PI! Public and private CRs.
> 
> Also using wall tile as floor tile in many places isn't too smart either.


For many years it was that way for us until I installed the Bidet so no more wet feet or wet bathroom. 

That's true I tried to pick tiles that had a roughness to them but it didn't work so maybe there are tiles designed for key area's around the tub, sink and toilet that would keep you from slipping the rugs are not so reliable.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Floor and wall tiles are 2 different beasts. Education is a b*tch. Common sense?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The trouble in the Philippines wet equal clean. When we tiled our showers we chose a tile with a slight texture. Now the problem is keeping them clean.




We have a large shower with textured tiles, with one wall of the shower made of stacked stone with a waterfall, (which is ten times more textured than the tile), and they are extremely easy to clean with a product from Dow Corning or Johnson and Johnson...I forget which company makes it but its called *Scrubbing Bubbles* and is available in any S and R Membership Shopping Outlet. You just spray it on the floor, walls, glass shower doors, sinks, tubs, mirrors, etc...any bathroom surface and let it sit for a very brief moment and then wipe it off and rinse and you are done!

On the stone waterfall wall, we don't even wipe it off...we just spray it on, (it foams up), and then wait a minute or two and then rinse it off with the shower head and the stone wall looks awesome and is squeaky clean!

This stuff takes off any soap scum, mineral build-up, dirt, slime, mold, mildew, etc. with ease and NO scrubbing...just spray on and wipe off!

A very good quality product made in the US and available here in the Philippines and it works great and is specifically designed for use on any bathroom surface...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have very hard water here and I can scrub the deposits off my tiles with just a kitchen scrubber soaked in vinegar, then rinse.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I have very hard water here and I can scrub the deposits off my tiles with just a kitchen scrubber soaked in vinegar, then rinse.




My Grandmothers old recipe...she claimed that vinegar will clean anything  and she used it all the time...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> My Grandmothers old recipe...she claimed that vinegar will clean anything  and she used it all the time...


We have the same Grandmother? lol

Vinegar also works if you burn something on a pan. Just put some ( or a lot) in water let soak overnight and then warm the water before you scrub it clean.

I use some vinegar in the window washer fluid on my car as well.


----------

